# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bacopa Monnieri Flowering



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I went to feed my fish yesterday and I noticed my Bacopa Monnieri was flowering.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I went to feed my fish yesterday and I noticed my Bacopa Monnieri was flowering.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

nice


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks. The picture came out rather well, I thought it was not going to look good. I am still learning how to use my camera.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

How cool... I love flowering aquarium plants


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's another one. I opened my tank to feed my fish again today and I looked for the other flower but it was dead. Kept looking around and found this one.


----------

